# Tie on or use a swivel?



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't want to start any wars here but do you use a swivel or tie on? One fishing buddy swears by the swivel and another claims he lost a monster because the swivel failed. I've gotten good at tying a palomar knot so it doesn't take too long to retie.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't use a swivel unless it's to connect a leader (Carolina rigs, dropshots). But it's not because I worry about failures, I feel like it can kill the action on alot of baits, and grass tends to really grab a hold on them alot. Some baits (spinnerbaits) are almost impossible to use with a swivel attached. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I use a snap...but not a swivel.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I don't use a swivel unless it's to connect a leader (Carolina rigs, dropshots). But it's not because I worry about failures, I feel like it can kill the action on alot of baits, and grass tends to really grab a hold on them alot. Some baits (spinnerbaits) are almost impossible to use with a swivel attached.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


ditto,even though its not much,it adds wieght and wieght makes lures act differently.it does allow bait to move or twist away from your line,which is why it is good for some rigs and not so much for others.if a swivel is gonna fail,its because its usualy not tied correctly.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i use the rapala knot.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I mostly tie on or I use a snap.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I should have been more specific. A snap swivel is what I was referring to.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have used a swivel snap since i learned what fishing is. i do not believe it hampers fishing enough to worry. i know that there are when that flash may have spooked a fish, but we do very well on crappies, and saugeyes, and blue gill.. mono line just has a habit of twisting up..end of story. the smaller the spool, the worse it twist. braid though, is not prone to twist, but it is tempermental to tie. i like to be able to change up fast. i cannot remember swivels failing ever in a freshwater situation.. saltwater however, totally different. the swivel doesn't fail, but sand will stop them right now.. 
fly fishing is a world all it's own and swivels or snaps.. forget it..
"Now fire away"


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Lure is always a tie on for me. When I am bobber fishing or tight lining I use a swivel.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Barrel swivels, quick snaps and safety snaps are good fishing tools. It's really not about whether you do or not. It's about when you do, and for what reason. It's not an all or nothing proposition. Sometimes they're a must have, and other times never. They prevent line twist and facilitate bait changes. They also change the appearance, balance, weight and action of your offering. Tell your pal to buy the good ones next time.--Tim


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

If I know I Am going to be changing lures a lot or am going to be throwing something that is going to be spinning in the water on a spinning reel, I use a swivel. 

They do have flaws though, and fishing creeks, and rivers in the yak, I do have a few failures a year. Mainly because I did not inspect the equipment to catch a future break. Many times you will be casting, and you snag up on something, and the rod/lure, get the full weight of your boat on the current. After a while this messes up the snap, and can even make it so the joint part of the swivel opens up little by little and just pops out at the worst time. 

Hooked into a very nice LM at a lake last year on his 2nd dive, line popped, and all I reels in was the top half of the swivel. Again my fault for not checking, but something to think about! 

With others I have learned the palamar very well over the past few year, but man does it suck to tie shadraps, and other lures with multipul trebels!


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Even if you change lures a lot, the extra time spent re-tying will go a long way. Adding a swivel and/or snap swivel would just be yet another point where failure could occur. I had this same question come up about a year ago before I started to re-tie everything because I had had way to many times that half of my swivel came back with no lure and not to mention moss and weeds attached to it every-other cast.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I may be one of the mentioned "Buddies" in the original post. My question is, is there an easier knot to tie than the palomar knot when using braid. I've got to the point I am tying on in most situations other than maybe spoons. I just prefer a snap swivel on my heavy rod with braid. Any thoughts?
-Randy


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

randallbob said:


> I may be one of the mentioned "Buddies" in the original post. My question is, is there an easier knot to tie than the palomar knot when using braid. I've got to the point I am tying on in most situations other than maybe spoons. I just prefer a snap swivel on my heavy rod with braid. Any thoughts?
> -Randy


The braid would be the line I would NOT use a swivel with. No stretch and high tensile strength can reek havoc on a small swivel....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I use the trilene knot when tying a lure directly to fluoro leader. It seems to absorb the stress pretty well and I have not had failure with it, like might happen with the improved clinch knot, for example. I think knots perform better than snaps, in most cases.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Almost never a swivel of any kind unless I am vertical jigging with spoons or jigging raps,and then the swivel(just swivel no snap) is tied 2" above a duolock snap.

For everything else I'm about 50/50 on using just a duolock snap(NO SWIVEL) or tying directly. Worm hooks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits - direct tie, cranks, jigs(erie) weight forwards, harnesses, spoons for walleye and salmon trolling - small duolock snap.

Snaps do not fail and you have a knot either way. Properly sized and shaped snaps makes a difference in lure effectiveness versus direct tying. The best example I can think off right now are blade baits, like ViB-e


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I answered my own question tonight. Throwing my Spro Frog into some fallen trees in the dark I got stuck. I have Power Pro 50lb braid and I put on a snap swivel because I was only taking one rod and I didn't have much time so I expected to be changing a lot. The swivel held but the metal snap part, well, snapped. I really liked that frog.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> Well I answered my own question tonight. Throwing my Spro Frog into some fallen trees in the dark I got stuck. I have Power Pro 50lb braid and I put on a snap swivel because I was only taking one rod and I didn't have much time so I expected to be changing a lot. The swivel held but the metal snap part, well, snapped. I really liked that frog.


Yeah - you have to match the snap to the line. Owner puts pound ratings on their snaps.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I tie. I know for a fact my knots will be strong and I have seen so many swivels break over the years when fighting a big fish. Just have peace of mind when I tie my own knots


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a wire cross lock snap if I am fishing crankbaits or hard jerkbaits. If I am fishing rattle traps around weeds I'll tie directly to the split ring. As has been said, snaps can pick up weeds that may normally clear from the bait if not for the snap. The only time I use a snap swivel is if I am throwing some kind of in-line spinner. And then I make sure to use a quality ball bearing swivel. The cheaper Crane snap swivels don't spin free enough to prevent line twist. I've never had a snap, or a snap swivel fail me. I should correct that...... I have had a snap swivel fail once when I was hung up on the bottom. I was using a cheaper swivel, and the part of the snap that you open and close didn't have a bend on the end to prevent the wire from pulling straight out. If you tie directly to a split ring watch where you tie your knot. I tie on the opposite side of where the wire separates. I don't want my line anywhere near the ends of the wire.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"Snaps do not fail and you have a knot either way. Properly sized and shaped snaps makes a difference in lure effectiveness versus direct tying. The best example I can think off right now are blade baits, like ViB-e "

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Snaps do fail, I had one open on me back in mid march on a 8 lb plus saugeye useing a x-rap. Only reason i was useing a snap is for the weight cause my bait was rising slowly and i needed the weight of the snap to keep me suspended. As soon as i reached down to gill the fish wedged between a couple rocks

I Troll with mono line and I use snapswivels to prevent any line twist i may get with the mono. and use duo snaps when vertical jigging blade baits. everybody has there preferences just gotta go through some trial an error,and see what fits you.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been using Lazer Black Power Swivels with Hyper Snaps ON EVERYTHING for the last 4 years. It's getting too hard for me to re-tie all the time and I switch baits alot until I find the pattern, color, or bait they are looking for!
I have never lost a fish due to one of these breaking, and I use a double Palomar to tie them on!
Some people do not like them and that's OK, I feel they give my lures added "life", reduce twist, and I match them to the lines I use, for added strength! 
The only place I do not use them is in WEEDS or GRASS....But I do use them with TOPWATER Stuff!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I only use barrel swivels for leaders when river or catfishing. Tie on everything else and re-tie every two fish.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I've never had a high quality snap or swivel fail unless I was too lazy to check them and change when needed, just like happens with knots and other points of weakness. Harnesses and other in line spinners will twist mono pretty good. last time I thought the flash of the snap or swivel cost me a fish was -- never.


----------

